# Baby Angel top knit sideways, no seams, no sewing, great for the beginner knitter



## oge designs

Baby Angel top knit sideways, no seams, no sewing, great for the beginner knitter.
This sweet little angel top is perfect for summer, also looks great worn over long sleeves in autumn and winter. This top is worked from side to side which means absolutely no sewing required. I have designed two versions, one for the beginner knitter, and another for the advanced beginner. You can knit one, and when you become more confident you can progress to the second little top which has a lacy pattern around hemline and yoke.

Pattern Price US $4.73
Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-angel-top---p057

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/190085349/baby-angel-top-p057?ref=shop_home_active_1

Sizes 0 - 6 months, 6 -12 months, 1-2 years
Length 24cm, 28cm, 33cm approx. (9½, 11, 13 approx.)

MATERIALS REQUIRED - Double Knit , Light worsted, 8ply yarn
Peter Pan Merino Baby yarn was used for this garment (each 50gram ball is approx
116 metres or 126 yards)
50 gram balls , 2 balls for first size, 3 balls for other two sizes.
One pair 4 mm (US No 6, UK 8) needles
Stitch holders, safety pins
Large darning needle
2/3 buttons


----------



## Jillyrich

Awesome design! :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower

I love these. Great colour and chic stylesxx


----------



## Rainebo

So lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## taznwinston

Simply stunning!!! IF you ever make it in larger sizes I'd be interested in that also. One GD is size 4-5 the other is 8-10. Definitely want to try these,but would love to make them in other sizes


----------



## DonnieK

Love this and also other patterns I looked at on your ravelry site!!! Looks like I will be spending some money with you soon!!!


----------



## StellasKnits

I LOVE this! Lots of possibilities here.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Another gorgeous pattern! Love your design!


----------



## oge designs

Thank you everyone. My apologies to any that have left a comment or question on my previous posting. I had a double posting (the links on the first one did not work, so I put another post up) Admin advised that they took this down, so all messages received were deleted, I am unable to access them. This was an error on my part, and I certainly did not intentionally break any rules!!!


----------



## Jenval

Love both designs I brought a copy yesterday when I finish what I am working on will make both of them up they are so cute.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

This is so cute... and I love the little dress under it, too!


----------



## threadbears

You're designs are always so beautiful!


----------



## arkynana

I saw and purchased your pattern on Ravelry earlier today - Hard to beat a Great design & no seaming :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz

Another winner. As usual, beautifully designed, knitted and photographed.


----------



## RosD

Beautiful as always Vera. ???? Ros


----------



## ulrika

This is adorable


----------



## DanielleMcF

This looks so cute ! Amazing design !!!! xx


----------

